# Front Disc Upgrade



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have read the other threads here but I am still very much confused. I dont think i would need the rear drum to disc upgrade as I do not have that much HP to start with. I just want to be able to decrease my stopping distance. I have Carbon metallic brake pads but it is still not enough. I want to go slotted or cross drilled and i heard the pros and cons. Which are best for mostly street use and some race use?? I know the NX2000 discs are bigger and was wondering if i buy the disc, calipers, etc. for the NX2000 say slotted, can they be plug and play??


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

THe NX brakes with slotted rotors are very good on the street, and work really well on the track. Give a call, and I can give you the run down.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Slots and holes DO NOT improve stopping distance for street use. Those are race mods to improve cooling and keep brake pads clean to prevent fade. On the street, these are strictly cosmetic. See this month's Car and Driver for their comparison of brake kits for a WRX. They give some good insight to braking in general.

Horsepower isn't the driving factor in rear brake style, weight transfer and intended use determine if you need better rear brakes. Front-wheel drive cars have more than 60% of their weight over the front wheels to begin with, braking transfers even more. Just how much brake is needed when there's only 200 pounds on each rear wheel under hard braking?

Get the NX brakes and good street pads. Other than removing the splash shield, IT IS PLUG AND PLAY. Spend extra time bleeding the brakes.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Slots and holes DO NOT improve stopping distance for street use. Those are race mods to improve cooling and keep brake pads clean to prevent fade. On the street, these are strictly cosmetic.*


*
HOw can you say on the street they are cosmetic and on the track they are mods to keep the brakes from fading?? Arent you contradicting your self?? I as well as many others im sure do some heavy braking, especially here on the southern cali freeways during sudden traffic.

Okay thank you for that answer finally i understand. Now do I get the brakes for an NX1600 or NX2000?? I heard the 2000 brakes are bigger. Also what years exactly did they make those cars??*


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Read the Car and Driver article.

There are at least four threads in the brake forum that spell out what's needed for the NX upgrade. There's also a page on SE-R.NET about this.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *HOw can you say on the street they are cosmetic and on the track they are mods to keep the brakes from fading?? Arent you contradicting your self?? I as well as many others im sure do some heavy braking, especially here on the southern cali freeways during sudden traffic.*


No. Slotted and cross-drilled rotors _are_ cosmetic on a road car. I seriously doubt you will use your brakes hard enough, long enough to need or even take advantage of slotting and/or drilling on the street. If you do, you need to calm down and go to some driver education events (DEs) at some race tracks.

We run a Sentra SE-R in SCCA ITS and per the rules we must use the stock calipers and rotors. At Texas World Speedway we reach 125 mph plus. We not only have never faded the brakes (even with stock pads), but we cannot keep enough heat in them to make the Hawk blue pads work effectively (they stop great, but eat the rotors). And this is with a dedicated race car. Granted, on other tracks brakes get more of a work out, but the point is, on the street you won't be working your brakes as hard as we do at TWS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

*nx brakes*

BAHEARN so the nx2000 brakes will bolt right up. no machine work needed?


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: nx brakes*



92sentrase said:


> *BAHEARN so the nx2000 brakes will bolt right up. no machine work needed? *


They do on the SE-R. I don't know if the SE uprights are the same however.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
On any B13 and B14 the AD22VF front calipers (NX2000 SE big brakes) will bolt right up. Only a splash guard needs to be peeled back or removed for clearance. 

Seth


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Hey guys*

yo guys sorry to be a pain but I have a B13 1994 Sentra 4 Door 1.6 Liter. Im in the process of upgrading to the NX2000 brake upgrade. Just wondering is it possible that one of you guys can make a list of the parts needed for this upgrade? I hear it will bolt right up but will it bolt right up to the 1.6 liter as well?
I know I need the AD22VF calipers and the NX rotors but what else do I need? I know the splash shield needs to be removed. I already have stainless lines too. Any help would be great. Thanks guys!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*Sentra GTR-1*,

This thread has been beaten to death within the past two weeks. Read all the brake threads on this board and SR20DEFORUMS for that list. It's on one of them but I don't recall which. It can also be found on SE-R.NET.


----------

